# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ndihme per teme diplome

## Gloria83

Ju lutem me ndihmoni me informacione ne lidhje me Kreditimin ne Sistemin bankar ne Shqiperi pasi  e kam zgjedhur si teme diplome dhe se shpejti duhet ta mbroj , sa me shume informacione aq me mire. Ju lutem po patet mundesi, te mi dergoni ne adrese te e-mailit, do me hynte ne pune cdo lloj informacioni pasi dua te dal sa me mire. Do tjua dija per nder sikur te me ndihmonit.
Respekte Gloria... :Lulja3:

----------


## Blue_sky

> Ju lutem me ndihmoni me informacione ne lidhje me Kreditimin ne Sistemin bankar ne Shqiperi pasi  e kam zgjedhur si teme diplome dhe se shpejti duhet ta mbroj , sa me shume informacione aq me mire. Ju lutem po patet mundesi, te mi dergoni ne adrese te e-mailit, do me hynte ne pune cdo lloj informacioni pasi dua te dal sa me mire. Do tjua dija per nder sikur te me ndihmonit.
> Respekte Gloria...


Me fal qe po te pergjigjem dhe pa ja pasur shume idene e kreditimit ne sistemin bankar ne Shqiperi por kur e lexova kete teme me hipi delli i marrezise per gjithe punen qe bejme ne studentet jashte per ate dreq dipllome,e me pas mbas nje dite punimesh e studimesh(dhe kur normalisht te tjeret kane pushim) hyn ketu ne forum e lexon gjera te tilla.Kisha dhe nje pyetja: _mosvalle do qe dhe ndonjeri ketu i forumit te vije ta mbroje per ty tezen?_

Oj cuce,po si shkon e zgjedh nje teme per teze kur s'ja ke idene?Dhe pastaj shton qe"ke qejf te dalesh sa me mire qe te jete e mundur"?Aq me teper,s'te duket cike si vone per tu marrur me tezen?Duke ja filluar kaq vone temes ne Shqiperi mund te keni nje shans per te kaluar?Normalisht kendej nga une ja fillon me punet e tezes para 1 viti,1viti e gjysem para mbrojtjes.
Ehh,gezohu qe s'ke proffet(qofte dhe per nje provim) qe kemi patur kendej se s'kishit pare dipllome dhe per nja dy vjet te tjera me kete "seriozitet profesional".

Dhe pastaj ka fytyre Shqiperia me shoke te kerkoje ekuivalencen e dipllomave me ato te EU-se.Ketu eshte per te mbajtur zemren me dore.
Pupupupu,me jepni nje pije te forte...

----------


## Gloria83

Hey Blu Sky te falenderoj per kritikat e tua , por dua te te ve ne dukje qe skane te bejne fare me ate qe une them, une kerkoj informacion dhe jo teme diplome te gatshme. Ketu tek ne vleresohet performanca e nje teme diplome dhe menyra e trajtimit te informacionit nuk vleresohet informacioni qe kam marre, pasi shumica e tij eshte marre nga publikimet e bankave dhe nga interneti.Por sa me shume informacion te kem aq me mire do arrij ta trajtoj kete si teme, per sa i perket kohes, temen e kam per ta mbrojtur ne fund te majit dhe sbesoj se e kam filluar vone por jam shume ne kohe duke te uruar tja kalosh sa me mire dhe mos pij shume pije te forta te pershendes  bye bye 
Gloria...

----------


## Deni_Boy

e* keni myt hudhni nai reputacion kneja ka mu*

----------

